# Tax residency vs residency card



## nhs84 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi all,

I have another question.
We have UK passports and recently registered and received our Greek residence certificate.

We both work for a UK company which gets paid directly into our UK accounts with the relevant NI/Social security and taxes deducted. 
Now that we have registered does that automatically mean that we are also tax residents in Greece?

I think tax residence is if you live for more than 183 days per year but you have to register for a residence permit if you stay for more than 3 months. Not sure what happens if you're in between the two?
Now we will potentially move between the UK and Greece so trying to figure out if we need to de-register if we aren't going to be in Greece for the 183 days?

What are the latest employee tax bands? If we file a tax return in Greece, I'm assuming we will just pay the additional tax owed to Greece due to the tax agreement with the UK.
I've also heard that you can deduct certain things from your taxable pay, does anyone have any information on this?

Thanks


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Provided you are not in Greece in excess of 183 days per you you are tax resident In the U.K.
Provide your Greek accountant with a Certificate of residency each year available free from HMRC

(link.....https://online.hmrc.gov.uk/shortforms/form/PT_CertOfRes )

You DO NOT pay tax to Greece on income earnt in UK. However if you earn money in Greece (ie may be letting your house etc.) you must pay the Greek government tax on that etc.

If you accountant states you need the certificate translated, tell them NO...It is not necessary. I have been doing this for some 9 years now with no problems, trust me retain your
UK tax residency as long as you legally can................


----------



## aneczka (Jul 23, 2014)

Just out of interest, have you taken out a private health insurance, or how do you solve the health insurance issue?


----------



## nhs84 (Jul 2, 2013)

aneczka said:


> Just out of interest, have you taken out a private health insurance, or how do you solve the health insurance issue?


Yes, I've taken out private medical insurance.
I use InterAmerican as my broker for all insurances.


----------

